# Tildes en el voseo



## Mita

¡¡Hola!!

Hace unos días leí un libro de Mario Benedetti, La Tregua (que, por cierto, es muy bueno  ).
Lo que me llamó la atención fue que en la mayoría de los casos donde se usaba una forma imperativa + un ¿¿objeto indirecto?? (ni idea de cómo se llama, ojalá que alguien me lo diga) se tildaban las palabras, sin tomar en cuenta la regla de las agudas, graves, etc.
Por ejemplo:
"Con Escayola, fijáte".
"Si querés conservar mi amistad, habláme de cosas trágicas".

Normalmente, hubiera pensado que en el voseo escribirían "fijate", "hablame", etc. Me puse a buscar, y me encontré con este verificador de ortografía para el voseo, y - según éste - "habláme" sería incorrecto.

La pregunta es, entonces, ¿se tildan o no este tipo de verbos conjugados en el imperativo? Tal vez en el libro las acentuaron para enfatizar el voseo y no hacer creer que eran errores ortográficos (porque en español con "tú", la tilde iría en la primera "a": háblame)...  ¿O tal vez las dos formas son correctas?  




PD: Y aquí les dejo un enlace sobre el voseo que me encontré, y lo encontré interesante, por si alguien quiere saber más del tema  :
http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Espa%C3%B1ol_/_La_conjugaci%C3%B3n_/_El_voseo


----------



## Artrella

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡¡Hola!!
> 
> Hace unos días leí un libro de Mario Benedetti, La Tregua (que, por cierto, es muy bueno  ).
> Lo que me llamó la atención fue que en la mayoría de los casos donde se usaba una forma imperativa + un ¿¿objeto indirecto?? (ni idea de cómo se llama, ojalá que alguien me lo diga) se tildaban las palabras, sin tomar en cuenta la regla de las agudas, graves, etc.
> Por ejemplo:
> "Con Escayola, fijáte".
> "Si querés conservar mi amistad, habláme de cosas trágicas".
> 
> Normalmente, hubiera pensado que en el voseo escribirían "fijate", "hablame", etc. Me puse a buscar, y me encontré con este verificador de ortografía para el voseo, y - según éste - "habláme" sería incorrecto.
> 
> La pregunta es, entonces, ¿se tildan o no este tipo de verbos conjugados en el imperativo? Tal vez en el libro las acentuaron para enfatizar el voseo y no hacer creer que eran errores ortográficos (porque en español con "tú", la tilde iría en la primera "a": háblame)...  ¿O tal vez las dos formas son correctas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Y aquí les dejo un enlace sobre el voseo que me encontré, y lo encontré interesante, por si alguien quiere saber más del tema  :
> http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Espa%C3%B1ol_/_La_conjugaci%C3%B3n_/_El_voseo





Hola Mita, acá nunca le ponemos tilde a estas palabras.

Fijate vos lo que hizo este tipo!
Hablame de lo que quieras menos de eso!
Teneme la bolsa un minuto.
Contame qué hiciste ayer.
Esperá que ya vuelvo.
Contá, contá que no aguanto el suspenso!!
Hablá de una vez!


----------



## Rayines

> La pregunta es, entonces, ¿se tildan o no este tipo de verbos conjugados en el imperativo? Tal vez en el libro las acentuaron para enfatizar el voseo y no hacer creer que eran errores ortográficos (porque en español con "tú", la tilde iría en la primera "a": háblame)...


*Podría ser, tratándose de Mario Benedetti (lo de la acentuación del voseo).*


----------



## Phryne

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Podría ser, tratándose de Mario Benedetti (lo de la acentuación del voseo).*


 Podría ser, Inesita. Aunque los acentos van ahí donde están puestos, según las reglas ortográficas castellanas que nos rigen a todos los hispanoparlantes, las tildes no debería ir por ser palabras "grave" terminadas en vocal.   

De todas formas, Bernardita, según la pronunciación, los verbos que pusiste están bien.    Es "hablAme vos" en vez de "hAblame tú" como muy bien explica Artis.

saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Es "hablAme vos" en vez de "hAblame tú" como muy bien explica Artis.


 *Sí, pero hay que recordar que en Uruguay, sí usan la combinatoria "hablame tú", y al ser Benedetti uruguayo, puede utilizar la tilde (que ya sé que no va, chicas del Río de la Plata!) para diferenciarlo del "háblame" (Bueno, teoría Inés de domingo a la tarde  ).*


----------



## josama

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡¡Hola!!
> 
> Hace unos días leí un libro de Mario Benedetti, La Tregua (que, por cierto, es muy bueno  ).
> Lo que me llamó la atención fue que en la mayoría de los casos donde se usaba una forma imperativa + un ¿¿objeto indirecto?? (ni idea de cómo se llama, ojalá que alguien me lo diga) se tildaban las palabras, sin tomar en cuenta la regla de las agudas, graves, etc.
> Por ejemplo:
> "Con Escayola, fijáte".
> "Si querés conservar mi amistad, habláme de cosas trágicas".
> 
> Normalmente, hubiera pensado que en el voseo escribirían "fijate", "hablame", etc. Me puse a buscar, y me encontré con este verificador de ortografía para el voseo, y - según éste - "habláme" sería incorrecto.
> 
> La pregunta es, entonces, ¿se tildan o no este tipo de verbos conjugados en el imperativo? Tal vez en el libro las acentuaron para enfatizar el voseo y no hacer creer que eran errores ortográficos (porque en español con "tú", la tilde iría en la primera "a": háblame)...  ¿O tal vez las dos formas son correctas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Y aquí les dejo un enlace sobre el voseo que me encontré, y lo encontré interesante, por si alguien quiere saber más del tema  :
> http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Espa%C3%B1ol_/_La_conjugaci%C3%B3n_/_El_voseo


 


Hola Mita, en Colombia usamos mucho el voseo en algunas regiones: Antioquia, Eje Cafetero, Costa Pacífica (Valle, Cauca, Nariño)

La fuente de la siguiente información es un libro de Fernando Ávila (Español correcto) pero la escriura es mía:

Los pronombres átonos: _lo, la, le los, las, les me, te, se, nos _y_ os, _se llaman pronombres *pronombres clíticos.* Si van antes de un verbo, se llaman *proclíticos: *lo entendí, la resolvieron; si van después, *enclíticos*: páguenme, díganos.

*HASTA 1999* la norma EXIGÍA dejar la tilde si se unían un verbo con tilde en su última letra (vocal), así:

usó + se: usóse​miró + la: miróla​ 
Y para los demás casos, las reglas normales de acentuación eran aplicadas. 

Sin embargo, a partir de 1999 y, dado que para muchas personas esta norma parecía confusa, la misma dice que se debe suprimir la tilde:

usóse usose​miróla mirola​ 
Lo mismo va para los imperativos de 'vos': _movelo, movete, luchala, bregale..._

_Vos sos un bacán. Dejame (no dejáme) que te dé un abrazo. Vení, hombre. No me dejés con las ganas de mostrarte todo mi afecto._​ 
El espíritu de la norma anterior era el de poder diferenciar los verbos (tirános, tomáte y robálo) de sus sustantivos homófonos (tiranos, tomate y robalo) y de los verbos correspondientes al pronombre 'tú' (tíranos, tómate y róbalo)


Espero que esto ayude


----------



## Artrella

> Vos sos un bacán. *Dejáme* que te dé un abrazo. Vení, hombre. No me dejés con las ganas de mostrarte todo mi afecto.




Puede ser que esté equivocadísima...pero al menos en Buenos Aires yo no veo escrito por ningún lado "dejáme" sino "dejame"....Ine? Phryne? qué dicen ustedes?  Quizás yo lo escribo mal y nadie me avisó??


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Puede ser que esté equivocadísima...pero al menos en Buenos Aires yo no veo escrito por ningún lado "dejáme" sino "dejame"....Ine? Phryne? qué dicen ustedes?  Quizás yo lo escribo mal y nadie me avisó??


 No, yo jamás, pero est@ chic@ josama me dejó _tildada_ con su explicación de los enclíticos. Va mucho más allá de mi pobre entendimiento ...  

besos!


----------



## josama

Artrella said:
			
		

> Puede ser que esté equivocadísima...pero al menos en Buenos Aires yo no veo escrito por ningún lado "dejáme" sino "dejame"....Ine? Phryne? qué dicen ustedes? Quizás yo lo escribo mal y nadie me avisó??


 
Jeje, lo que pasa Artrella, es que del afán no queda si no (¿sino?) el cansancio... la idea era "dejame", no "dejáme". Las dos han sido escrituras correctas en tiempos distintos, aun cuando la segunda está en desuso. Supongo que el libro de Benedetti no fue editado después de 1999, ¿verdad?

Saludos


----------



## josama

Phryne said:
			
		

> No, yo jamás, pero est@ chic@ josama me dejó _tildada_ con su explicación de los enclíticos. Va mucho más allá de mi pobre entendimiento ...
> 
> besos!


 
Jeje, no lo creo, Sr@ Senior Member.

I'm a guy, by the way...

Gonna put it in my signature... hehe

besos, too. and sorry 4 the ingleñol (<-- a perfectly good translation of spanglish, i think)


----------



## Mita

josama said:
			
		

> Hola Mita, en Colombia usamos mucho el voseo en algunas regiones: Antioquia, Eje Cafetero, Costa Pacífica (Valle, Cauca, Nariño)
> 
> La fuente de la siguiente información es un libro de Fernando Ávila (Español correcto) pero la escriura es mía:
> 
> Los pronombres átonos: _lo, la, le los, las, les me, te, se, nos _y_ os, _se llaman pronombres *pronombres clíticos.* Si van antes de un verbo, se llaman *proclíticos: *lo entendí, la resolvieron; si van después, *enclíticos*: páguenme, díganos.
> 
> *HASTA 1999* la norma EXIGÍA dejar la tilde si se unían un verbo con tilde en su última letra (vocal), así:
> 
> usó + se: usóse​miró + la: miróla
> 
> Y para los demás casos, las reglas normales de acentuación eran aplicadas.
> 
> Sin embargo, a partir de 1999 y, dado que para muchas personas esta norma parecía confusa, la misma dice que se debe suprimir la tilde:
> 
> usóse usose​miróla mirola
> 
> Lo mismo va para los imperativos de 'vos': _movelo, movete, luchala, bregale..._
> 
> _Vos sos un bacán. Dejame (no dejáme) que te dé un abrazo. Vení, hombre. No me dejés con las ganas de mostrarte todo mi afecto._​
> El espíritu de la norma anterior era el de poder diferenciar los verbos (tirános, tomáte y robálo) de sus sustantivos homófonos (tiranos, tomate y robalo) y de los verbos correspondientes al pronombre 'tú' (tíranos, tómate y róbalo)
> 
> 
> Espero que esto ayude


¡Excelente! Eso era exactamente lo que quería saber. ¡Gracias, Josama! 
Y gracias también a Artrella, Inés y Phryne.

¡Saludos!

PD: Mi libro es la octava edición, impreso en Buenos Aires por la Editorial Sudamericana, en el año 2005.  Parece que no se han actualizado con las normas... 

PD2: Phryne es "hembra".


----------



## Phryne

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡Excelente! Eso era exactamente lo que quería saber. ¡Gracias, Josama!
> Y gracias también a Artrella, Inés y Phryne.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> PD: Mi libro es la octava edición, impreso en Buenos Aires por la Editorial Sudamericana, en el año 2005.  Parece que no se han actualizado con las normas...
> 
> PD2: Phryne es "hembra".


 De nada Bernardita y gracias "por la aclaración sobre mi sexo" . Con mi nuevo avatar esperaba confundir menos que cuando lo tenía a Homero! 

Respecto a las reediciones en Argentina, yo ya aprendí (por las malas) que muchas veces se reimprimen porque se agotan y pueden no editar editan absolutamente nada!   

Saludos


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Puede ser que esté equivocadísima...pero al menos en Buenos Aires yo no veo escrito por ningún lado "dejáme" sino "dejame"....Ine? Phryne? qué dicen ustedes? Quizás yo lo escribo mal y nadie me avisó??


Yo tampoco.


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, no puedo dejar de meterme de nuevo en la conversación. A mí tampoco me cabe duda de que se escribe sin tilde. Pero dada la excelente explicación de Josama, piensen que "La Tregua" fue escrita mucho antes de 1999 (se acuerdan de la película, con Ana María Picchio y Héctor Alterio?....En el siglo pasado, hehe....), entonces probablemente, haya usado en su libro -y aún en las posteriores ediciones- las reglas ortográficas antiguas!


----------



## Mita

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *Artrella*
> _Puede ser que esté equivocadísima...pero al menos en Buenos Aires yo no veo escrito por ningún lado "dejáme" sino "dejame"....Ine? Phryne? qué dicen ustedes? Quizás yo lo escribo mal y nadie me avisó?? _
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tampoco.
Click to expand...

Sergio, ¿leíste toda la discusión? Fue un error de tipeo de Josama, y al final "dejáme" se usaba antiguamente, pero - según las nuevas reglas - ahora es "dejame", y así con el resto de los imperativos.


> piensen que "La Tregua" fue escrita mucho antes de 1999


En 1960 (según mi libro), para ser más exactos. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> Sergio, ¿leíste toda la discusión? Fue un error de tipeo de Josama, y al final "dejáme" se usaba antiguamente, pero - según las nuevas reglas - ahora es "dejame", y así con el resto de los imperativos.


Lo que se dijo de los otros modos, por ejemplo, del pretérito del indicativo (usóse, usólo, miróse, miróla, etc.) o incluso del futuro, que no se mencionó (escribirélo, llevarélo, etc.), sí, lo había visto, y quizá yo mismo lo haya escrito o aún lo escriba así; pero con el imperativo no recuerdo haberlo visto.  No es que pueda negar completamente el haberlo visto, sino que simplemente no lo recuerdo.  Lo más probable es que, haya habido tilde o no, yo no le presté demasiada atención. 

Tampoco podría decir que el le pone tilde esté cometiendo un error, ya que de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha mencionado, parece muy lógico.  Y creo que, si se aceptaba como normal en una época determinada, no se podría decir que esté mal después de cierta fecha, sino que meramente se aceptarían ambas formas, por lo menos por un tiempo.  Además, se me ocurre que para que se pudiera considerar realmente como un error de ortografía el escribirlo así, primero tendría que morir toda la generación que en su época lo aprendió de esa forma.


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Además, se me ocurre que para que se pudiera considerar realmente como un error de ortografía el escribirlo así, primero tendría que morir toda la generación que en su época lo aprendió de esa forma.



Bueno Sergio, no coincido con vos en que ambas formas sean correctas.  Vos sabés que luego de una reforma ortográfica, si no queda "escrito" que ambas formas son "aceptables"....pues una de las dos está mal... (caso de "fue,fui,vio,dio" >> en un momento llevaron tilde y luego una reforma la sacó...siendo incorrectas las tildes en estos monosílabos )

Saludos!


----------



## GTG

Eso es simplemente la pronunciación de un Uruguayo y quizás de un Argentino escita de forma que se pueda reproducir en un texto.

Trata de darle la entonación Uruguaya o Argentina y los acentos son indudablemente necesarios.

Por la influencia del Italiano en Argentina muchas palabras se acentúan en la penúltima sílaba sin atender a reglas de pronuciación que son válidas por ejemplo en México.  Eso es lo que hace tan especial el acento de ellos.  Sin los acentos que describes no se podría reproducir dicho "voceo".


----------



## Mita

GTG said:
			
		

> Eso es simplemente la pronunciación de un Uruguayo y quizás de un Argentino escita de forma que se pueda reproducir en un texto.
> 
> Trata de darle la entonación Uruguaya o Argentina y los acentos son indudablemente necesarios.
> 
> Por la influencia del Italiano en Argentina muchas palabras se acentúan en la penúltima sílaba sin atender a reglas de pronuciación que son válidas por ejemplo en México. Eso es lo que hace tan especial el acento de ellos. Sin los acentos que describes no se podría reproducir dicho "voceo".


Bueno, sí sé cómo es el voseo; lo he escuchado muchas veces. Y, si nunca lo hubiera oído, creo que perfectamente podría saber cómo es la acentuación oral, guiándome por las reglas ortográficas. No creo que sean necesarios los acentos.
Por ejemplo, con "dejame":
La voz se puede marcar en tres sílabas diferentes:
1. dEjame
2. dejAme
3. dejamE

La primera es de las personas que usamos "tú", y se acentúa en la primera "e", puesto que es esdrújula: déjame.

La tercera no existe, pero si lo hiciera, se acentuaría en la última "e", por ser una palabra aguda terminada en vocal: dejamé.

La segunda es la correspondiente al voseo, y no necesita acento porque es grave terminada en vocal: dejame. No hay forma de confundirse. Creo que los acentos no son necesarios, la entonación se puede deducir sin problema.

Por algo ya no es necesario que se escriban, según la regla que describió Josama. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## hippie_omega

Qué buena explicación, Mita. Las reglas de acentuación que atinadamente mencionas, deben dar la pronunciación de la palabra escrita; es así que si "dejame" no lleva acento ortográfico, deberá pronunciarse "dejAme", siendo entonces una palabra grave.


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno Sergio, no coincido con vos en que ambas formas sean correctas. Vos sabés que luego de una reforma ortográfica, si no queda "escrito" que ambas formas son "aceptables"....pues una de las dos está mal... (caso de "fue,fui,vio,dio" >> en un momento llevaron tilde y luego una reforma la sacó...siendo incorrectas las tildes en estos monosílabos )
> 
> Saludos!


Bueno, es cierto, Artrella; tenés razón. Teóricamente luego de una reforma ortográfica, uno va a estar bien y el otro mal.  Pero ¿no habría un período de transición en el que la gente se vaya enterando del cambio?  No todos se van a enterar inmediatamente, y algunos no se van a enterar nunca.  A lo que me refiero al decir "aceptable", es simplemente que si un viejo que lo aprendió hace 50 años lo escribiera de la forma "pre-reforma", yo no lo fusilaría (por ejemplo, como las ganas que te deben dar ahora de fusilarme a mí,  pero te las aguantás  ).


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Bueno, es cierto, Artrella; tenés razón. Teóricamente luego de una reforma ortográfica, uno va a estar bien y el otro mal.  Pero ¿no habría un período de transición en el que la gente se vaya enterando del cambio?  No todos se van a enterar inmediatamente, y algunos no se van a enterar nunca.  A lo que me refiero al decir "aceptable", es simplemente que si un viejo que lo aprendió hace 50 años lo escribiera de la forma "pre-reforma", yo no lo fusilaría (por ejemplo, como las ganas que te deben dar ahora de fusilarme a mí,  pero te las aguantás  ).




Sergio! Cómo tendría ganas de fusilarte???   hee, hee... coincido con vos en que hay un período de transición...esto pasó justamente con las palabras "adecua" "licua" (recordás que antes se decía "adecúa" "lucúa" ?) bueno pero el período de transción no quita que cuando vos lo escribís mal te lo corrijan... así te enterás de que hubo una reforma...si no cómo haríamos para darnos cuenta de que las cosas cambiaron?
Saludos!


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> ...esto pasó justamente con las palabras "adecua" "licua" (recordás que antes se decía "adecúa" "l*i*cúa" ?)


Pero según el DRAE se puede decir de ambas formas... adecúa/adecua, licúa/licua. Igual que sólo/solo (=solamente); se puede escribir de ambas formas. Aunque, con evacuar, sólo se puede decir "evacua", no "evacúa".
La duda que me entra es acerca de la pronunciación en estos casos, ¿se sigue pronunciando adecUa, licUa, evacUa? No sé por qué, cuando los leo sin acento me imagino que se pronuncian adEcua, lIcua, evAcua...  ¿Me lo aclaras, porfis? 

¡Saludos!


----------



## josama

Mita said:
			
		

> Pero según el DRAE se puede decir de ambas formas... adecúa/adecua, licúa/licua. Igual que sólo/solo (=solamente); se puede escribir de ambas formas. Aunque, con evacuar, sólo se puede decir "evacua", no "evacúa".
> La duda que me entra es acerca de la pronunciación en estos casos, ¿se sigue pronunciando adecUa, licUa, evacUa? No sé por qué, cuando los leo sin acento me imagino que se pronuncian adEcua, lIcua, evAcua...  ¿Me lo aclaras, porfis?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
El español es fonético, y su escritura sigue a la pronunciación. 

Cuando escribimos licua, es porque la persona que lo dice lo pronuncia lIcua.

Yo por ejemplo digo "periódico" cuando me refiero al diario, pero utilizo "períodico" para escritos donde enfatizo el carácter regular y repetitivo de algo.

Chaoooo


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sergio! Cómo tendría ganas de fusilarte???  hee, hee... coincido con vos en que hay un período de transición...esto pasó justamente con las palabras "adecua" "licua" (recordás que antes se decía "adecúa" "lucúa" ?) bueno pero el período de transción no quita que cuando vos lo escribís mal te lo corrijan... así te enterás de que hubo una reforma...si no cómo haríamos para darnos cuenta de que las cosas cambiaron?
> Saludos!





			
				Mita said:
			
		

> Pero según el DRAE se puede decir de ambas formas... adecúa/adecua, licúa/licua. Igual que sólo/solo (=solamente); se puede escribir de ambas formas. Aunque, con evacuar, sólo se puede decir "evacua", no "evacúa".
> La duda que me entra es acerca de la pronunciación en estos casos, ¿se sigue pronunciando adecUa, licUa, evacUa? No sé por qué, cuando los leo sin acento me imagino que se pronuncian adEcua, lIcua, evAcua...  ¿Me lo aclaras, porfis?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Gracias, Artrella y Mita, por informarme de esto.  Yo no sabía que se hicieron esos cambios.  Yo todavía decía y escribía adecúa, evacúa y licúa, aunque como dice Mita, el DRAE no parece aprobar evacúa.   


			
				josama said:
			
		

> Yo por ejemplo digo "periódico" cuando me refiero al diario, pero utilizo "períodico" para escritos donde enfatizo el carácter regular y repetitivo de algo.


No sé si esto cabe en mi criterio anterior de "...no fusilaría..."  

Cuando uno llama al diario "periódico", es justamente para enfatizar su carácter regular y repetitivo.   En ese caso también deberías llamar al diario con esa misma palabra.

Espero que no te ofendas por mi comentario.


----------



## josama

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Gracias, Artrella y Mita, por informarme de esto. Yo no sabía que se hicieron esos cambios. Yo todavía decía y escribía adecúa, evacúa y licúa, aunque como dice Mita, el DRAE no parece aprobar evacúa.
> No sé si esto cabe en mi criterio anterior de "...no fusilaría..."
> 
> Cuando uno llama al diario "periódico", es justamente para enfatizar su carácter regular y repetitivo. En ese caso también deberías llamar al diario con esa misma palabra.
> 
> Espero que no te ofendas por mi comentario.


 
Claro que no, para nada. Sencillamente es una forma en que lo he usado durante un tiempo...


----------



## Artrella

*Mita, Josama, Sergio*... he encontrado esto "...La buena noticia, para aquellos que al escuchar o decir "licuo", y no "licúo", les sonaba a "mal dicho" es que a partir de ahora, la Real Academia acepta para adecuar y para licuar una _doble acentuación_:
- adecuo y adecúo
- licuo y licúo.

...Sin embargo para *evacuar* todo sigue igual. Tendrá que seguir conjugándose como el verbo *averiguar*:
- evacuo, evacuas, evacua...."


*Aquí* 

Gracias por avisar, yo no tenía idea de que era "aceptable" la doble acentuación... ahora *licúo * tranquila cuando cocino...


----------



## josama

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Mita, Josama, Sergio*... he encontrado esto "...La buena noticia, para aquellos que al escuchar o decir "licuo", y no "licúo", les sonaba a "mal dicho" es que a partir de ahora, la Real Academia acepta para adecuar y para licuar una _doble acentuación_:
> - adecuo y adecúo
> - licuo y licúo.
> 
> ...Sin embargo para *evacuar* todo sigue igual. Tendrá que seguir conjugándose como el verbo *averiguar*:
> - evacuo, evacuas, evacua...."
> 
> 
> *Aquí*
> 
> Gracias por avisar, yo no tenía idea de que era "aceptable" la doble acentuación... ahora *licúo *tranquila cuando cocino...


 
Muchas gracias Artrella. La autora del artículo dice algo con lo que estoy completamente de acuerdo y es que las diferencias en el uso de la lengua donde ésta se hable no hacen más que enriquecerla.

Y en el mismo sentido, quisiera decir que yo no pienso que los diccionarios sean la fuente misma de la sabiduría. Son sólo esfuerzos por tratar de reflejar cómo es nuestro idioma y cómo lo usamos. No sé en qué momento nos volvimos esclavos del diccionario, si éste es sólo una herramienta.

No creo que una palabra esté mal dicha, si la misma es lógica y bonita. Como colombiano me sonará por lo menos extraño que un mexicano se refiera a mí como _profesionista_, cuando a mí me parece que soy un _profesional_. Un español calificará como _divino_ todo lo que tenga un aura celestial; los argentinos y nosotros compartimos la opinión de que nuestras tierras son _divinas_, hermosas; mientras que para un venezolano hasta una empanada puede estar _divina_.

En mi región siempre se ha dicho _aplanchar_ (no planchar) y muchas veces fui corregido, pero ahora resulta que lo antes eran vejámenes ahora se convierten en halagos, todo por cuenta de que ahora _aplanchar_ sí la acepta la Academia...

La cuestión de las tildes en "licúo" era una consecuencia lógica de cómo hablamos. Al menos yo siempre he dicho "licúo", ni me había enterado de que "licuo" existía. 

Hay veces que también es chévere decir: Al diablo la Academia!


----------



## sergio11

Parece que esto de licuar, adecuar y evacuar no es nuevo.  Lo encontré en un libro de 1952, de modo que yo no lo sabía simplemente por ignorante, no por no estar al día.  

El libro al que me refiero es el "Prontuario Completo  de la Conjugación Castellana", de Santiago Lazzati, Buenos Aires, 1952, que tiene una lista larga de verbos en los que la "u" se diptonga con la vocal siguiente, y otra lista larga de verbos en los que la "u" no se diptonga con la vocal siguiente.  Las listas son de unos 40 o 50 verbos cada una.  Me llevaría mucho tiempo transcribirlas.  (El libro se llama "Prontuario Completo...", pero no es muy completo, porque las veces que busqué ciertos verbos no los encontré).


----------



## josama

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Parece que esto de licuar, adecuar y evacuar no es nuevo. Lo encontré en un libro de 1952, de modo que yo no lo sabía simplemente por ignorante, no por no estar al día.
> 
> El libro al que me refiero es el "Prontuario Completo de la Conjugación Castellana", de Santiago Lazzati, Buenos Aires, 1952, que tiene una lista larga de verbos en los que la "u" se diptonga con la vocal siguiente, y otra lista larga de verbos en los que la "u" no se diptonga con la vocal siguiente. Las listas son de unos 40 o 50 verbos cada una. Me llevaría mucho tiempo transcribirlas. (El libro se llama "Prontuario Completo...", pero no es muy completo, porque las veces que busqué ciertos verbos no los encontré).


 
Muchas gracias, Sergio. ¡Qué estudioso!

Trataré de buscar un libro similar (me imagino que el que tienes ya no lo publican)

Creo que pronto publican en la página de la RAE la versión electrónica del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas... _Espero que muchas de nuestras dudas nos las ayuden a resolver ahí.


----------



## Mita

josama said:
			
		

> El español es fonético, y su escritura sigue a la pronunciación.
> 
> Cuando escribimos licua, es porque la persona que lo dice lo pronuncia lIcua.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo digo "periódico" cuando me refiero al diario, pero utilizo "períodico" para escritos donde enfatizo el carácter regular y repetitivo de algo.
> 
> Chaoooo


Síp, sé que es fonético, pero no estaba segura de que se pronunciara así . Suena feo...  Me acuerdo de una vez que usé "evacuen" y las personas con que estaba hablando me corrigieron y me dijeron que era evacúen ¬¬  Podría haber tenido el DRAE a mano...


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> Síp, sé que es fonético, pero no estaba segura de que se pronunciara así . Suena feo...  Me acuerdo de una vez que usé "evacuen" y las personas con que estaba hablando me corrigieron y me dijeron que era evacúen ¬¬ Podría haber tenido el DRAE a mano...


En realidad, yo nunca en mi vida, en casi 60 años, oí o leí evacuo, evacua, evacuen o nada por el estilo. Siempre oí y leí evacúa, evacúo, etc., con la "u" acentuada, y no pocas veces. Parece que todas las personas a las que yo oí o leí, tenían el mismo defecto lingüístico que yo. No sé qué decir; todavía me suena raro decir evacuo o evacua, pese a que está así en el DRAE.


----------



## Mita

sergio11 said:
			
		

> En realidad, yo nunca en mi vida, en casi 60 años, oí o leí evacuo, evacua, evacuen o nada por el estilo. Siempre oí y leí evacúa, evacúo, etc., con la "u" acentuada, y no pocas veces. Parece que todas las personas a las que yo oí o leí, tenían el mismo defecto lingüístico que yo. No sé qué decir; todavía me suena raro decir evacuo o evacua, pese a que está así en el DRAE.


Yo tampoco.  Lo supe de casualidad cuando estaba viendo la tele; lo estaba diciendo un profesor bastante conocido en Chile (el profesor Campusano). 

Saludos


----------

